# Pike on a fly rod



## Wrecks (Jan 30, 2013)

Started fishing my local flow this morning to see if the pike were back. It's been two years since I've caught one there... 8wt rod, big tippet, big fly, and cut proof fly leader. Threw out to all the obvious spots. Nothing.

Time to fish for small mouth. Went to my 6wt, 2x tippet and a wooly bugger under an indicator. A few minutes later. Dang! Snagged. Then the snag started running. Somehow, that little wooly bugger corner hooked him perfectly.

My fly fishing life will only go downhill from here.


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice job!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice.......


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Nice fish!

I wouldn't say that, there are still thousands upon thousands of species left to catch!!!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Great Job and that's a beautiful fish ! Pike is on My fly-rod to do list---- I'd take one half that size. Nice !


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

Nice! I guess a wooly bugger truly will catch anything that swims. I really want to hook one of those toothy critters this fall. There are two rivers nearby with good populations of northerns. I've never caught one before, so to take one on the fly would be extra special.


----------



## Wrecks (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm still shocked. If that hook had set any other way, if the hook eye had entered his mouth just a little, it would have been hook set, line cut, game over. I've probably had that happen a dozen times when rigged for smallies and, I figure, hooked a pike. I was just very, very lucky.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Luck or no luck that is a great catch! Congrats!


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Sweet catch!! 

That happened to me back in April. No net either but rough 
measured 42" with my paddle. What a great fight.


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice pike on the fly, they aren't easy to come buy in Ohio. Your hooked now!



HipWader said:


> Nice catch !!...the only two flies I use are the Zonker and Zonker Bonker tied on a #4.....All white, chartruse, black and olive colors work best.


Only 2 flies! Man your missing out of some great pike flies...

I'm all about big profile flies that move ALOT of water, especially for Ohio pike waters where the clarity isn't the best. 





I'm getting ready for fall muskie/pike fishing!


----------

